# Positive - negative result



## Lisa72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Not sure if anyone has any advise.  When I had my ET my doctor told me to do a HPT two weeks later (21st March) and not earlier.  If you do the test earlier I could have a positive - negative result due to the medication that I’m on.  Does this also mean, as I will still be taking the medication until after 21st I may get a positive – negative result? 

Lisa x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

The reason they tell you not to test before the 21st in your case will be because of the triger shot which can give you a false positive, By testing as close to the 21st as you can   will give you a more accurate result. It normally takes around 10 days for the trigger shot to leave your system depending on how much you had

Good luck    
Nikki xx


----------



## Lisa72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Nikki,

Thank you for your reply.  That makes sence now.

Lisa x


----------

